# Feed amounts????



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Any UK owners here who feed Royal Canin? We've been giving our 5 month old 3 meals a day of 125g each. We've been told this is correct but want to know what others feed thier pups? Weight wise


----------



## wolfhair (Sep 8, 2010)

I feed our pup royal canine also. Not sure on the gram conversion amount as i am an the US. But we feed our 4 month pup about 3/4 to 1 cup at each meal. Lunch is a little lighter as he get more treats mid morning to mid afternoon while i work on the phone. With a few puppy cookies/treats in Kong and 2-3 mini carrots throughout the day.


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Do you know how much he weighs? Ours is 21 weeks and weighs 17.5kg. Just trying to asses his growth.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't feed my puppy Royal Canine, but thought maybe I could help on the weight thing.

My puppy gets 1 1/2 cups of Fromm Surf & Turf (grain-free) at each meal (3 times a day).

He is currently 20 weeks and 34.1 lbs or 15.5 kg. I'd say your pup is a little heavier than mine (as in, Kobi will be a bit smaller next week than yours is now). I think Kobi's weight is fine where it is, so I imagine yours is too (assuming they're about the same height)


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

That's really helpfull. Nelson isnt chubby and runs like a loony so I assume he's on track.


----------



## wolfhair (Sep 8, 2010)

our guy is around 28-30 lbs and he is about about 4 1/2 months. I can still see to the last two-three ribs. Not starving by any means. There will be times he just leaves his food and will come back later. Other times i put it down get him water and its gone. And we looks at me and his expression is when is the main dish that appetizer was good.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Feed them as much as they will eat. We all need to do our part to fatten em up! ;D


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Linescreamer said:


> Feed them as much as they will eat. We all need to do our part to fatten em up! ;D


Ours would empty our fridge in one sitting if we let her... ;D

We feed her adult origen, 2cups per meal, twice a day. I think this is the perfect amount for her cause she is nice and muscular with plenty of energy. She weights a little over 40lbs.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I think 5% of body weight is a general rule. Not sure if this applies to dried food.


----------



## Jupiter4Jackie (Nov 17, 2010)

i feed my pup (6 months old) 1 1/2 cups twice a day (Wellness) sometimes 3x if he is at the dog park all day and wants to eat. my vet asked me to up the food amount to 2 cups 3x a day on Monday and yesterday (Tuesday night) he was very sick he threw up 4 times overnight and had diarrhea. He is taking Pepcid for his stomachache and the vet is checking to see if he has a pancreatic insufficiency since he's had soft stool for a few months now and is underweight. He weighs 32 pounds but I always thought that Vizslas were just underweight as the kind of breed they are...

i wanted to tag onto this thread to see if anyone else has had diet/weight concerns with their Vizsla...


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Jackie I think you definitely have reason to worry about your puppy's weight. Kobi hit 32 lbs at 19 weeks, so about 4 1/2 months. Unless you have a very small Vizsla it sounds like he is pretty skinny.

It sounds like you're feeding him a good food though, so I would check into any possible health issues...


----------



## Jupiter4Jackie (Nov 17, 2010)

Henry is now 1 1/2 years old and was up to 50 pounds and then lost weight when we switched his food as recommended by our vet. I think it has been a combination of the food and too much exercise... I'm so worried about him. He's about 43 pounds and all his ribs show. We feed him 2 1/2 cups a day, 1 egg, 2 satin balls and treats! The boy def eats!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

We used Royal Canin Maxi Junior up till Zsa Zsa was about 15 months old and Ozkar is 11 months and still on it also. We used to feed Zsa Zsa about 1/2 cup twice per day. So one cup per day in total. 

As for how much to feed them, it all depends on the dog and it's requirements. Just watch their weight and make sure you can see there ribs and that should indicate they are getting the right amount. If you can't just see the ribs, then you're feeding puppy too much and if they are really skinny the opposite naturally applies.

You also need to account for any treats you give them too, as the dry food is all they really need, so any additional treats should be deducted from the total amount you give them each day.

Err onb the thinner side with a Vizsla and they will be happy healthy dogs.


----------

